# how 2 know if keylogger is running



## tgpraveen (May 29, 2005)

i go to cybercafes and other place where i have 2 check my mail and all

how do i know if a keylogger is running or not in background

and if it is how do i close it


----------



## mohit (May 29, 2005)

cybercafes are not safe at all !! and u cant do much in a cybercafe ... if you have an idea about running processes then you can try sysinternals process explorer and run it in the cyber cafe ... it will give a complete view of the running processes and you can check for suspicious processes by googling it .... but the pain is u will have to download process explorer everytime on the machine or take it in a thumb drive or something ... and ya u will not be able to kill the process if u r logged in as a restricted user (like in sify iway, reliance webworld) .... most cafes have antivirus programs but none have any anti-spyware,ad-aware and firewalls ..... so my advice is avoid cyber cafes for confiential purposes such as banking etc ...nowadays u r not safe on your own computer .. how will u be on a public one then ??

you can also try hijack this on the cafes comp and check its log file and running processes ... but both these software are not for people without good knowledge about running processes and startup entires. so be careful.


----------



## anandk (May 29, 2005)

use the task manager (rt clk on tool-bar) to see the processess, and hope that you can identify them. but many keloggers/spy programs are smart ! they run in hidden processes, or evev LOCK the opening of the Task Manager. so it u find the task maneger disabled, chances r high u r being watched !  8)


----------



## expertno.1 (May 29, 2005)

use this one www.anti-keyloggers.com/
also ctrl+alt+del to see if any irronical software is running 
u can try to identify them


----------



## saROMan (May 29, 2005)

well keyloggers r made to run it stelth mode..so they wonn b shown easily.....though havnt heard bout  anti-keyloggers ..but u can give it a try,,also the basic precaution u can take is...when ever u login on machine..go to program files n see for any unknown folder names etc...as most regular users can identify unknown names fm others...so u will know by goin inside the folder.....(This is just a basic precaution..not foolprof solution)


----------



## anomit (May 29, 2005)

This article may help you to understand how they work & their detection:

*www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1829

Now after reding this, you can fool ur cyber cafe owner by using MS Antispyware and posing as if u r trying to protect his comp


----------



## ashu283 (May 30, 2005)

one more sol is thr for it....bt for tht u urself need to be regular user of keyloggers.......
as most of thm run in background.....so most of thm hv some hot keys to bring thm in foreground.....so see wht thy capture.....
if u used urself thm thn u may know many possible (general one) hot keys...so make a hand on thm also( it wont take much time)...


----------



## tgpraveen (May 31, 2005)

tell me some of the regular HOT KEYS to bring the keylogger in open if any body knows


----------



## expertno.1 (May 31, 2005)

well system mechanic has also an ability to check if any kelloger is running !

get a trial from here
www.iolo.com/sm/download.cfm


----------



## shyam911 (May 31, 2005)

Though expertno.1 has suggested some good tools  the downside is you cannot go on installing SW everytime you visit a cybercafe and i have to agree wwith what anandk said. Right now the only option you have is to kill off unknown process


----------



## expertno.1 (May 31, 2005)

hey hey !
the cyber cafe walla will allow u
think if u tell him that there is kelogger and he denies it 

then u wil install the mentioned softwares for precaution

if his cybercafe is claean he will allow u

if its not then he will not allow u

and therefore don't visit that cybercafe walla

isn't it ?
am i right ?


----------



## cooljeba (May 31, 2005)

ya detecting a keylogger is kinda tough because they are cleaverly name the exe.
I would rather prefer to fool the key logger rather than detecting it 
I have written a tutorial just for that. 
you can read it.
hope it helps you

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## mohit (May 31, 2005)

hey i have 1 more solution ... you can check the pc using online scan services from panda antivirus , symantec , zonelabs etc  which scan your pc for all pests and virus. i think this will be helpful.


----------



## Sourabh (May 31, 2005)

if i m not wrong, all the keyloggers are detected by av programs as a HACKTOOL viruz

so if they have some av proggie which are disabled you can check for keyloggers


----------

